# My pup on point



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

here is my pup Big Hoss on point in todays training finally got a good pic he is pointing a pigeon in a launcher about 10 yards in the bean field


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful Point, beautiful Dog and a Great Picture. You should be very proud of that Pup and I'm sure you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes sir my friend very proud of him and there will be many more pics to come.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Perfect! Very nice....we are leaving in an hour to run our Molly at my friends wheat field- I guess there's 100's of doves. What kind of collar did you end up getting for him?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic picture. There just isn't much prettier than a good dog on point.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Baddfish. I use a sportdog 400s i had from my lab sportdog makes a 425 with vibrate i was thinking of getting it as mine doesnt have vib it helps alot with ranging. Just try to make sure the pup doesnt catch any birds it could end up bad

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep...I just watched a gun dog show last weekend.. their tip was using vibrate to reel the pointers back towards you... Great idea.


----------

